# Help fixing large hole - exterior and interior wall



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

"Three pictures?" They didn't make the trip apparently.

Whoops...there they are. Slow loading I guess.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The hard part will be to do the exterior. They haven't made that siding in decades. If you have that siding in an inconspicuous location, you can take it from there and incorporate it into the wall. 
The rest is straight forward.
Frame the opening with 2x4's
Sheath the outside with 3/4" exterior plywood.
Insulate the framed opening.
Vapor barrier.
Sheetrock.


----------



## fricknfrack (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not going to be using any of that brick stuff...I want to redo the entire back of the house with siding at some point. Can I just leave the plywood exposed given that we're about to go through a Canadian winter? Do I need to cover it with vapour barrier on the outside?

I'm assuming the vapour barrier you mentioned below goes on the inside of the house and not the outside?

Sorry - I'm really, really new at this


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would cover the plywood with something. You need to keep the water out. The cheapest and easiest would be some tar paper. When you reside the entire house cover everything with house wrap(Tyvek).


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

fricknfrack said:


> I'm not going to be using any of that brick stuff...I want to redo the entire back of the house with siding at some point. Can I just leave the plywood exposed given that we're about to go through a Canadian winter? Do I need to cover it with vapour barrier on the outside?
> 
> I'm assuming the vapour barrier you mentioned below goes on the inside of the house and not the outside?
> 
> Sorry - I'm really, really new at this


I think you could just close up the exterior with some 3/4 plywood. A good coat of primer and exterior paint should hold up at least 1 winter. Get any cracks sealed and insulation in there.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

fricknfrack said:


> I'm not going to be using any of that brick stuff...I want to redo the entire back of the house with siding at some oint. Can I just leave the plywood exposed given that we're about to go through a Canadian winter? Do I need to cover it with vapour barrier on the outside?


You need to weatherproof the area. As Joed said, tarpaper and appropriate flashing to temporary seal the window.


----------

